# Zeniths picture pedigree(some missing)



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well I am trying to make a picture pedigree, but I haven't found all the dogs online yet. I have a not so great pic of her mom and dad, but I haven't uploaded it yet because it is a print not digital. . If any one has happened to see the dogs I'm missing let me know. I've contacted the breeders I can find, but haven't heard much back so far.

Pedigree for: 'PR' Abby's Moon Above You(Zenith)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

'PR'SACTOWN'S KANYA THE BULL is really a bull!
Southern Comforts Ruger Is a great looking guy and I am always a fan of RAZORS EDGE RAYNA.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah Kanya is a bit to umm something for me, but I'll be nice cause I'm sure someone loves him. Like his owner. Monster G has a cute face. I think 
Notorious Blue Mack Attack and Rayna are my favorites so far in her 4 gen pedigree.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I saw a pic of bumble bee the other day and I thought she was Stack.lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

aimee235 said:


> I saw a pic of bumble bee the other day and I thought she was Stack.lol.


OMG I know. She is Stack the size of a Staffy Bull LMAO.


----------

